# How Can I Post My Photo?



## Amie (Jul 29, 2005)

It's nice to see who you're chatting/troubleshooting with. Now, I see the Attach Files option at the bottom of this page, but isn't that only for file attachments and won't that only appear in that particular post? I'd like to insert my photo there so that it appears under my screen name each time I post something and I don't have to keep attaching it for each post. I do NOT have a personal Web site or URL with my photos; I only have my photos saved in my photo library under Finder/username/Pictures. Is there any way for me to post my photo here or must I have a Web site in order to do that?


----------



## bobw (Jul 29, 2005)

These small images are called Avatars. They are displayed below your username on all posts that you make. There are two kinds of avatars: those provided by the administrator and those that you upload yourself.

Use the User CP link at the top of the forums, click Edit Avatar


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 29, 2005)

The picture dimensions need to be sized at 50 x 50 pixels or lower. You'll probably need some photo editing software such as PhotoShop or GraphicsConvertor, there will be other programs out there somewhere. GraphicsConvertor is still great in the demo mode if you are in need of an editing program


----------



## Gig' (Jul 30, 2005)

check iZoom http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16602, simple to use, various formats available (e-mail,gallery, thumbnails both portrati and landscape) easy to crop&save pics and it's FREE


----------



## H2OSX (Jul 30, 2005)

U can upload ur pics to a flickr account - its free - http://www.flickr.com


----------



## Amie (Jul 30, 2005)

I give up. I've been trying to resize the image in Preview (I think that's the only photo application I have), but I can only view dimensions as KB, not pixels, so I have no idea how big or how small 50 x 50 pixels is. Can someone help me? Will I be able to resize it with Preview or do I need some fancy software like PhotoShop?


----------



## bobw (Jul 30, 2005)

It can be no larger than 19.5KB

Use this script;

-- save in Script Editor as Application
-- drag files to its icon in Finder

===============================

on open some_items
    repeat with this_item in some_items
        try
            rescale_and_save(this_item)
        end try
    end repeat
end open


to rescale_and_save(this_item)
    tell application "Image Events"
        launch
        set the target_width to 50
        -- open the image file
        set this_image to open this_item

        set typ to this_image's file type

        copy dimensions of this_image to {current_width, current_height}
        if current_width is greater than current_height then
            scale this_image to size target_width
        else
            -- figure out new height
            -- y2 = (y1 * x2) / x1
            set the new_height to (current_height * target_width) / current_width
            scale this_image to size new_height
        end if

        tell application "Finder" to set new_item to ¬
            (container of this_item as string) & "scaled." & (name of this_item)
        save this_image in new_item as typ

    end tell
end rescale_and_save

================================

Open the Script Editor in the AppleScript folder and paste this in there. Save as an application. Then drop a pic on it's icon to resize. Should be 50 pixels.


----------



## Amie (Jul 30, 2005)

I thank you for your reply. However, I'm not very familiar yet with Script Editor, and frankly, all those scripts and language that you used above scare the heck out of me. I'm afraid that I'll mess something up and my computer will explode or something. 

Anyway, I DID manage to open the file in Preview and resize it, accordingly. However, it just doesn't make sense: The Get Info window tells me that the image file is only 8KB (and you said as long as it's smaller than 19.5KB it should be fine), yet every time I try to upload the file and use it as my avatar, I get a message saying that the file is too large ... at 8 KB?!?!


----------



## Gig' (Jul 31, 2005)

Amie

check my previous post I'm sure you find it easy to use.
Choose medium thumbnail as export size (by default 60x60 but change it to custom size 50x50) eventually modify export quality to reduce the file's size.




			
				Gig' said:
			
		

> check iZoom http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16602, simple to use, various formats available (e-mail,gallery, thumbnails both portrait and landscape) easy to crop&save pics and it's FREE


----------



## Amie (Jul 31, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> Amie
> 
> check my previous post I'm sure you find it easy to use.
> Choose medium thumbnail as export size (by default 60x60 but change it to custom size 50x50) eventually modify export quality to reduce the file's size.


Thank you. I must've missed your original post. I will definitely check it out. Thanks again!


----------



## Amie (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm so proud of myself: I resized the image for my avatar and successfully uploaded it! However, I removed it because you couldn't really see it clearly anyway (probably only head shots work well as avatars). But that's beside the point. The point is: I did it! 

AND ... I didn't need to download any additional software. iPhoto, which came with my computer is very sufficient. And now I know how to use it.


----------



## ipiak (Aug 26, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> I'm so proud of myself: I resized the image for my avatar and successfully uploaded it! However, I removed it because you couldn't really see it clearly anyway (probably only head shots work well as avatars). But that's beside the point. The point is: I did it!
> 
> AND ... I didn't need to download any additional software. iPhoto, which came with my computer is very sufficient. And now I know how to use it.



Hi Amie 
how did you do that ?
Thanks


----------



## Amie (Aug 26, 2005)

ipiak said:
			
		

> Hi Amie
> how did you do that ?
> Thanks


Do you have iPhoto? I just opened the photo file with iPhoto and resized it there. Very simple and easy to use!


----------



## ipiak (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Amie 
It took me a while but i got it 

Mac newbie


----------



## Amie (Aug 27, 2005)

ipiak said:
			
		

> Thanks Amie
> It took me a while but i got it
> 
> Mac newbie


No problem. I'm a Mac newbie, too. Welcome! I'm a little confused, though. Why are you asking about avatars? You already have one! LOL


----------



## ipiak (Aug 28, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> No problem. I'm a Mac newbie, too. Welcome! I'm a little confused, though. Why are you asking about avatars? You already have one! LOL



i got it after i read this post 
Thanks to you


----------

